
Apollo's Forgotten Computer – The LVDC - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p12CinjFh1I
======
zeristor
32kb RAM, 2MHz processor isn’t that about the power of a ZX81?

I bet the RAM back would have come loose during launch

